# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Steve Tyler/ Judge on AI

## andynap

Steven Tyler Tells Friend He's an 'American Idol' Judge
 Posted Aug 19th 2010 09:04AM

Speaking on the condition of anonymity, a friend of Steven Tyler told the Associated Press that the Aerosmith frontman is confirmed as a judge on the upcoming season of 'American Idol.'

"While an official announcement about Tyler has yet to come from FOX and the producers of the top-rated show, the source told The Associated Press on Wednesday, 'there is no reason to refute' Tyler's account," the AP writes.

----------


## Cheri

Been hearing this .....hope it's true.  Love him and it will be a hoot!!!!  In a recent concert he fell off the stage again, good that he will be sitting in a chair for this gig!

----------


## GramChop

i'm excited about this!!  i'm a HUGE aerosmith fan!

----------


## andynap

He and Mick Jagger have the biggest lips in show biz.

----------


## berk

Sorry, but let me be the first to say that American Idol has now officially "jumped the shark".

----------


## JEK

I think they jumped the shark with Ellen.

----------


## GramChop

aw come on, ya'll....give "dude looks like a lady" a chance!!!

----------


## bto

at least looking at Ellen wasn't unpleasant

----------


## amyb

Berk or JEK-What does JUMPED THE SHARK mean? Amy
(Never Too Old To Learn)

----------


## NYCFred

sorry, I still miss Paula...and w/o Simon, and his edge....gonna be flat.

----------


## KevinS

Jumping The Shark refers back to the Happy Days episode where Fonzie jumped over a shark while on water skis.  

From Wikipedia: "Jumping the shark is an idiom  used to describe the moment of downturn for a previously successful enterprise. The phrase was originally used to denote the point in a television program's history where the plot spins off into absurd story lines or unlikely characterizations. These changes were often the result of efforts to revive interest in a show whose audience had begun to decline, usually through the employment of different actors, writers or producers"

----------


## GramChop

well, kevikins...i have a new name for you:  kevipedia!!!

----------


## KevinS

It's the Google.  Plus I used to watch Happy Days.

----------


## JEK

> Berk or JEK-What does JUMPED THE SHARK mean? Amy
> (Never Too Old To Learn)



 Ask IV, he practically invented the term, at least in the Forum :)

----------


## Eddie

Kevipedia... I like that. In a decade, or two, we can probably start calling him Kevileaks. :-)

----------


## amyb

Eddie, be nice!  Thanks Kevin.

----------


## Eddie

Amy- I'll probably beat him to it. When I do, I expect he'll know where I can get Depends on island.

----------


## MIke R

> i'm excited about this!!  i'm a HUGE aerosmith fan!



me to ...huge..but what I would like to know is how does such a weird looking man have such a hot daughter

----------


## andynap

The Mom

----------


## bto

LOL, andy...that was good.

Jumping the shark started long ago on here when IV or some other person would get completely off topic in a thread...it happened like, every hour, lol.  It was actually pretty funny stuff most of the time.

----------


## CREGGERS

Correctamundo!

 






> Jumping The Shark refers back to the Happy Days episode where Fonzie jumped over a shark while on water skis.  
> 
> From Wikipedia: "Jumping the shark is an idiom  used to describe the moment of downturn for a previously successful enterprise. The phrase was originally used to denote the point in a television program's history where the plot spins off into absurd story lines or unlikely characterizations. These changes were often the result of efforts to revive interest in a show whose audience had begun to decline, usually through the employment of different actors, writers or producers"

----------


## CREGGERS

I'm a big Aerosmith fan also, but only the the old stuff (pre-1980). The new Aerosmith is pretty embarrasing IMO, not even the same band.






> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> i'm excited about this!!  i'm a HUGE aerosmith fan!
> 
> 
> 
> me to ...huge..but what I would like to know is how does such a weird looking man have such a hot daughter

----------


## Dennis

> I'm a big Aerosmith fan also, but only the the old stuff (pre-1980). The new Aerosmith is pretty embarrasing IMO, not even the same band.




Agreed.

Now tell me why I can't get Aerosmith, Toys In The Attic and Get Your Wings on iTunes???

----------


## CREGGERS

weird....Amazon has them available for download but no Itunes.





> Agreed.
> 
> Now tell me why I can't get Aerosmith, Toys In The Attic and Get Your Wings on iTunes???

----------


## JEK

All about labels and rights and stuff: http://randydeluxe.com/music-stuff/i...als-aerosmith/

----------


## MIke R

> I'm a big Aerosmith fan also, but only the the old stuff (pre-1980). The new Aerosmith is pretty embarrasing IMO, not even the same band.
> 
> 
> [




disagree....loved the pre 80's stuff for sure.....but also loved Permanent Vacation which has one of my all time favs in "Angel"...love Pumps "Janies Got a Gun" and especially "What it Takes" ( great lyrics)....and Get a Grips "Cryin" is great..classic lyrics - "All I want, is someone I can't resist, I know all I need to know, by the way that I get kissed...... and so is the song "Amazing"...

first saw them when they played at Seton Hall in 73 when I was a student there..they opened for Mott the Hoople....5 bucks got a student in

----------


## CREGGERS

I know they've been wildly successful with the new style but it's not MY bag. Too spit-shined & polished up in the studio for me. Many of the songs clearly targeted for mass market radio play. Gimme the  older stuff which was raunchy, dirty rock & roll the way it should be.






> Originally Posted by creggers
> 
> I'm a big Aerosmith fan also, but only the the old stuff (pre-1980). The new Aerosmith is pretty embarrasing IMO, not even the same band.
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Dennis

I'm with Creggers. The post-Rocks stuff is for teenage girls. 

And MikeR.

----------


## MIke R

I  will agree with you on stuff like  I Don't Want to Miss a Thing which is a great country song completely  butchered by them...but not Perm Vacation or Pump......I think there was a balance there....and I love the lyrics....

At least they  didn't sell out to the degree fellow Boston boys  J Geils did back then

----------


## CREGGERS

Draw the Line was after Rocks and still a classic. Looking at their discography that was pretty much it for me after that. 





> I'm with Creggers. The post-Rocks stuff is for teenage girls. 
> 
> And MikeR.

----------

